# The Legacy of Mexican Gastronomy - Chef Susanna Palazuelos



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

By. Margcata.

The Julia Child of Mexico, Bilingual Susanna Palazuelos, Chef, Caterer ( S.P. Catering in Acapulco, Mexico ) and Authoress, has recently released her latest legacy on  Mexican Gastronomy. This is a must for aficionados ( enthusiasts ) of the uncountable regional cuisines of Mexico.

The photos are absolutely wonderful and the guidelines on how to´s --- are as if Susanna were speaking to you face to face providing all the guidance you need. Her catered dishes have delighted members of Royalty, Prime Ministers and Epicurean Events worldwide. This edition is now available in English in the U.S.A. I have tried her Mango Prawns which were to die for.  

What has impressed me most, is that I had lived in Mexico D.F. for two years back in the 1970s and Susanna´s  Mexican cuisine is light ... piquant without being unedible and wonderfully interesting as I remember it ... I am off to have some fun with it on Saturday for lunch ...

Happy Holidays,

Margaux.


----------

